# Staples.ca : sweet offer



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

#1 free shipping with $50+ purchase.

#2 $28 off with minimun $50 purchase [coupon # 27575]

#3 free staples photo paper, item 518976 (on page 4) [coupon # 83163]

#4 cheap cd-r maxell with cases (25 pack) $10

sweet


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> #4 cheap cd-r maxell with cases (25 pack) $10


I saw that on the weekend but when I got to the store I was told
there were only 35 packs of the 25 packs per store and they sold out fast.

However...You can buy them online. (Limit 3 per customer)

The same 25 pack is available at Walmart for $23.99 or less

Dave


----------

